# FOUND: Sawyer Guidestick in Gore



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I found a Sawyer guidestick in Gore yesterday. Orange-ish blade. Looked to have been in the water for a few days, but appeared to be in good shape. We were kayaking, so getting it out wasn't practical, but I got it out of the rocks and current and put it on top of a flat rock on river left not too far above Tunnel. Shouldn't be hard to see.


----------

